
Show HN: Yet Another Log Viewer - marsinvasion
http://marsinvasion.github.io/yalv/
======
AdmiralAsshat
This question is of the utmost importance: how does one pronounce "YALV"? Yelv
("yell" with a 'v')? Ya'alv ('Ya'all' with a v)? Yalve (rhymes with "valve")?

~~~
itsybitsycoder
If we're polling, I jumped to Yalve.

------
canow
I submitted a link to HN and by the time the page refreshed, this link was
posted and already had an upvote, seems fishy... (milliseconds between the
submission and upvote)

~~~
pcl
I think that happens if someone else also posted the same link in some time
window, and it didn't make it to the front page.

